# [NA] H: WA cards L: WA cards to complete my collection



## Villager Fan (Feb 27, 2017)

Have
• Ellie
• Stella
• Piper x2
• Sylvana
• Carrie
• Claude
• Billy
• Gonzo
• Bea x2
• Boyd
• Hornsby
• Tad x2
• Boris
• Boots x2
• Buzz x2
• Cleo

Looking For:
• Murphy
• Paolo
• Spike
• Raddle
• Huck
• Louie
• Maddie
• Admiral
• Ketchup
• Weber

Can ship through a bubble mailer. I'm looking to complete my collection!

Only willing to send to US.


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Feb 27, 2017)

Do you mind EU cards? I have EU Raddle I could trade for Cleo? Lemme know!


----------



## StarrySkye3 (Feb 28, 2017)

I have Spike and Huck, would you like to trade for Bea and Ellie?


----------



## Villager Fan (Mar 5, 2017)

BrinaLouWho said:


> Do you mind EU cards? I have EU Raddle I could trade for Cleo? Lemme know!



Sure! PM your info!

MonsterMaddie, sorry, I'm in the process of starting a trade with someone who has Spike and Huck.


----------

